# [SOLVED] USB Flash drive not detected correctly

## DigitalCorpus

In case anyone else has the particular drive, it is an 8GB SuperTalent DH flash drive. Works fine under the boot CD, but under my installation it is listed as a 2 GB drive from en entirely different manufacturer.

Don't know what config info you guys need so please ask and I'll provide. Thanks in advanceLast edited by DigitalCorpus on Thu Oct 16, 2008 6:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frostschutz

Don't plug the USB drive in yet.

Boot the Linux boot CD. Wait until everything is loaded and settled. Check dmesg. Plug the USB drive in, wait 30 seconds. Check dmesg again. Paste here the messages that were added since you plugged the drive in.

Same procedure with your installation. Boot, wait, check dmesg, plug in, wait, check dmesg again, paste the messages that were added in your installation.

Comparing the two that should be identical should give us at least some clue as to what is going wrong.

In general, for USB flash drive support, you need support in your kernel for USB storage as well as SCSI disk. This should get you going for standard hardware, unfortunately there are some that do not completely adhere to standards, or are buggy in some way, and they need some extra options in the kernel (support for special drives and brands and devices in the USB section, or in some rare cases multi lun support in the SCSI section).

----------

## DigitalCorpus

LiveCD:

```
sd 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access    Flash    Drive AU_USB20    8.07 PQ:0 ANSI:2

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 15564800 512-byte hardware sectors (79669 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 15564800 512-byte hardware sectors (79669 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCIS removable disk

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
```

Installed Kernel (dmesg | grep "sd 6:0:0:0:")

```
[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Sector size 0 reported, assuming 512.

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 1 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Sector size 0 reported, assuming 512.

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 1 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  143.223095] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[  143.223095] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

```

Installed Kernel (Full dmesg which I think is all for the drive)

```
[  137.813258] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[  137.938842] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  137.963255] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[  137.963255] usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  137.963255] usb-storage: -- associate_dev

[  137.963255] usb-storage: Vendor: 0x058f, Product: 0x6387, Revision: 0x0100

[  137.963255] usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

[  137.963255] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

[  137.963255] usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

[  137.963255] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  137.963255] usb-storage: device found at 2

[  137.963255] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  137.965362] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[  137.965362] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[  137.966596] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.963566] usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

[  142.964158] usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is -32, data is 0

[  142.965649] usb-storage: device scan complete

[  142.965649] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

[  142.966567] usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[  142.966567] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.966567] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.966567] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

[  142.966567] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  142.966567] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  142.966567] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 36 Stat 0x0

[  142.966567] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.965649] scsi scan: INQUIRY result too short (5), using 36

[  142.965649] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[  142.965649] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

[  142.966567] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.965649] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

[  142.966567] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.965649] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

[  142.966567] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.965649] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

[  142.966567] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.965649] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

[  142.966567] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.965649] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

[  142.966567] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.965650] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.966567] usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

[  142.966567] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[  142.966567] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.965650] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.969956] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

[  142.969956] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[  142.969956] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.969956] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  142.969956] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  142.969956] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 0 Stat 0x1

[  142.969956] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

[  142.969956] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[  142.969956] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x3 R 18 Stat 0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x28, ASCQ: 0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

[  142.970182] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.965650] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

[  142.970182] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.972941] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

[  142.970182] usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x5 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8 bytes, 1 entries

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x5 R 8 Stat 0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

[  142.970182] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Sector size 0 reported, assuming 512.

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 1 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

[  142.973611] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Command MODE_SENSE (6 bytes)

[  142.970182] usb-storage:  1a 00 3f 00 c0 00

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x6 L 192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 192 bytes, 1 entries

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code -121; transferred 4/192

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- short read transfer

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x6 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  142.973611] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

[  142.970182] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x7 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x7 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.973611] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.970182] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

[  142.970182] usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x8 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.970182] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.970182] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.970182] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8 bytes, 1 entries

[  142.973611] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

[  142.973612] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.973613] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  142.973614] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  142.973615] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  142.973732] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  142.973733] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.973734] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  142.973735] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x8 R 8 Stat 0x0

[  142.973736] usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

[  142.973737] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  142.973739] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Sector size 0 reported, assuming 512.

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 1 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

[  142.973611] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.976562] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.976562] usb-storage: Command MODE_SENSE (6 bytes)

[  142.976562] usb-storage:  1a 00 3f 00 c0 00

[  142.976562] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x9 L 192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[  142.976562] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.976626] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.976626] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 192 bytes, 1 entries

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Status code -121; transferred 4/192

[  142.976626] usb-storage: -- short read transfer

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  142.976626] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  142.976626] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x9 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  142.976626] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  142.976626] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[  142.973611] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  142.973611]  sdb:<7>usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  142.976626] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  142.976626] usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xa L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  142.976626] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  142.976626] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  142.976626] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  142.976626] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  143.223095] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  143.223095] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  143.223095] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  143.223095] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  143.223095] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  143.223095] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  143.223095] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  143.223095] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  143.223095] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xa R 0 Stat 0x0

[  143.223095] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  143.223095] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  143.223095]  unknown partition table

[  143.223095] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[  143.223095] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[  143.243106] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  143.243106] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  143.243106] usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  143.243106] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  143.243106] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  143.243106] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  143.243106] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  143.243106] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  143.243106] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  143.243106] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb R 0 Stat 0x0

[  143.243106] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  143.243106] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[  143.250708] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[  143.254911] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[  143.254914] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  143.254915] usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[  143.254920] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  143.254922] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[  143.255021] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  143.255023] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  143.255024] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[  143.255027] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  143.255273] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  143.255275] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  143.255277] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  143.255278] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[  143.255280] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[  143.255396] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  143.255397] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[  143.255398] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[  143.255399] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc R 0 Stat 0x0

[  143.255402] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  143.255404] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.
```

----------

## DigitalCorpus

*bump*

So I guess I'm on m own after that. My searches haven't turned up anything so I was hoping to learn how to diagnose the problem here and solve it. still essentially a complete n00b.

----------

## blueflame

Try running 'lsusb' (emerge usbutils) and see what it tells you. eg.

```

# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 040d:6205 VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 Card Reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

There is a site listing the recognised Linux USB vendor id's for every manufacturer somewhere - just google it. Check to see if your device is listed.

----------

## frostschutz

You seem to have USB verbose debugging enabled in your kernel, there's no need for that unless you experience hangs (2.6.26 kernel has an issue there with some devices, it's fixed in 2.6.27).

The problem with your kernel is, I guess, the "unexpectedly short transfer" message, anyway it seems to be asking the device about it's capacity and all it gets back is some zeroes, so you got a device with 0 sectors each 0 bytes in size. This really sucks.

Which kernel versions are being used, on the LiveCD, and on your own system? If your systems kernel is older than the LiveCD, take the most recent kernel from kernel.org (2.6.26.3 or whatever).

Also, you could issue an lsmod on the LiveCD when your drive is plugged in, just to see if there are any additional USB storage modules loaded.

----------

## DigitalCorpus

Sorry for the delay, never saw your last post there. I'm running 2.6.26 on my system. I have to double check the version on the livecd, but it is 2.6.24 or 25 iirc.

Edit: The livecd, sorry, minimal cd I've been using has a a kernel version of 2.6.25 patched for reiser4.

----------

## DigitalCorpus

Think I might have some more insight as to the issue. When I got these I forgot I did somethign special. I formatted them under Windows (before overwriting it with Gentoo) so it would have larger clusters, 16KB or 64KB, can't recall. That is so I'd have a less of a problem with small files and the limitiations of NAND flash. benchmarks showed a reasonable increase so I left as is. The partition table is far from the norm as a result

Here is fdisk's output:

```
Disk /dev/sdb: 7969 MB, 7969177600 bytes

246 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1020 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15252 * 512 = 7809024 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x6f20736b

This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1           11061      137997   968014120   65  Novell Netware 386

Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(288, 115, 43) logical=(11060, 38, 47)

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(367, 114, 50) logical=(137996, 44, 42)

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb2   ?       51019      125862   570754815+  72  Unknown

Partition 2 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(357, 116, 40) logical=(51018, 151, 11)

Partition 2 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(357, 32, 45) logical=(125861, 218, 51)

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb3   ?      122600      249536   968014096   79  Unknown

Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(366, 32, 33) logical=(122599, 24, 30)

Partition 3 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(357, 32, 43) logical=(249535, 29, 39)

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb4   ?      189201      189204       27749+   d  Unknown

Partition 4 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(372, 97, 50) logical=(189200, 44, 25)

Partition 4 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(0, 10, 0) logical=(189203, 201, 33)

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
```

It mounts and reads as FAT32 under OS X and under the liveCD. Booting back into my system to get some more verbose info from lsusb kernel-side...

There are only two differences of the verbose outputs of lsusb from both kernels. The names of the device and which numeric bus the drive sits on. Other than it looks like I don't have the partition type compiled into kernel from teh above, it still seems that the USB of my motherboard is being read differently, which if I'm interpreting correctly still is the problem though it is not the drive itself where the probelm lies. Maybe. Other than that, the vendor and product hex codes are teh same no matter which kernel I'm under.

----------

## frostschutz

I only just noticed, but the dmesg you posted earlier, the LiveCD shows an 80GB drive not 8GB. Are you sure this wasn't a completely different device you saw in the Live?

That partition table looks broken, you should kill it (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdrive bs=1M count=1) and then create a new one (preferably with cfdisk). Naturally when you do this you lose all your data on yourdrive, so make a backup first (if you can access it at all).

----------

## DigitalCorpus

Drive reformatted. Absolutely positive of the device that I plugged in and it's dmesg. I've done a lot of trimming the fat in my kernel config (down to 1641KB) so it isn't the same anymore. Though it is the same, here is a dmesg from my current kernel. Now it shows up at sda because my system boots faster when using the JMicron ATA driver that it does with the JMicron PATA/SATA driver (GA-965P-DS3 motherboard). It looks like I've missed a part in copyinging both dmesg's so here are new ones

System dmesg (I've cut out the repeating stuff ande labeled as such):

```
[   88.738369] usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   88.864576] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   88.889278] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   88.889278] scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[   88.889278] usb-storage: device found at 2

[   88.889278] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[   88.889278] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   88.889278] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   93.907707] usb-storage: device scan complete

[   93.908700] scsi scan: INQUIRY result too short (5), using 36

[   93.908700] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[   93.912059] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sector size 0 reported, assuming 512.

[   93.912059] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

[   93.912059] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   93.912059] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[   93.912059] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   93.912086] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sector size 0 reported, assuming 512.

[   93.912086] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

[   93.915347] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   93.915348] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[   93.915349] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   93.915351]  sda: sda1

[   94.847239]  sda: p1 exceeds device capacity

[   94.847239] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   94.880599] attempt to access beyond end of device

[   94.880599] sda: rw=0, want=64, limit=1

[   94.880599] Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

... repeating sequentially ...

[   94.880599] attempt to access beyond end of device

[   94.880599] sda: rw=0, want=73, limit=1

[   94.880599] Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 9

[   94.880599] attempt to access beyond end of device

[   94.880599] sda: rw=0, want=74, limit=1

... repeating sequentially ...

[   94.880599] attempt to access beyond end of device

[   94.880599] sda: rw=0, want=95, limit=1

[   94.880599] attempt to access beyond end of device

[   94.880599] sda: rw=0, want=64, limit=1

... repeating sequentially ...

[   94.884601] attempt to access beyond end of device

[   94.884601] sda: rw=0, want=95, limit=1

[   94.884601] attempt to access beyond end of device

[   94.884601] sda: rw=0, want=64, limit=1

... repeating sequentially ...

[   94.884601] attempt to access beyond end of device

[   94.884601] sda: rw=0, want=71, limit=1
```

LiveCD dmesg:

```
[   30.590035] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   30.643346] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   30.644258] scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[   30.645444] usb-storage: device found at 2

[   30.645447] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[   30.646042] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6387

[   30.646046] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[   30.646054] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: HRLSAR9E

[   30.990214] usb-storage: device scan complete

[   27.470015] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Flash    Drive AU_USB20   8.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   27.484460] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 15564800 512-byte hardware sectors (7969 MB)

[   27.485323] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   27.485486] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[   27.485488] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   27.488584] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 15564800 512-byte hardware sectors (7969 MB)

[   27.489448] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   27.489611] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[   27.489612] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   27.489865]  sdb: sdb1

[   27.600015] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   27.600015] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
```

I'm tempted to see if enabling all the low-level SCSI drivers will make this work. I've enabled all USB Mass Storage device drivers before and still got the same results.

----------

## DigitalCorpus

I did some alternate searches with the hardware name I've seen from the LiveCD and on my PowerBook, AU_USB20, and found this thread from google:

http://www.spinics.net/lists/fedora-testing/msg71407.html

When should we be expecting 2.6.27 in Gentoo?

----------

## frostschutz

You can get the 2.6.27 release candidate directly from www.kernel.org, no need to wait for it in Gentoo. However that is only a release candidate, not a release, so there is a chance of it carrying some bugs.

EDIT: there actually are already ebuilds for the 2.6.27 release candidates in Gentoo (sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.27*), but naturally they're keyworded AND masked. So you'd have to add entries for them in your package.keywords and package.unmask.

----------

## DigitalCorpus

Never had time to grab it and do it myself. Ebuild for reiser4 patches released today and everything is fine.

----------

